

Use YCNews as a blog engine? - damir

Why not? You've got title and text box, instant visibility and threaded comments. What more could a blogger want?<p>Any way, good morning folks. :-)
======
aston
How about the ability to use hyperlinks in your post?

------
aneesh
Using links and images in a post.

> _Why not?_

Because Blogger, WordPress, etc are customized for blogs! This site is a
forum, not a blog per se.

